# This house is a BASKET



## IFeelShort (Jan 20, 2011)

*The Basket Building (Newark, Ohio)*
When Dave Longaberger wanted an office building that looked like his basket company’s best-selling product, his wish was woven into this glorious 1997 result. Longaberger has also built a basket house, but nothing compares to the home of The Longaberger Company. Sadly, the same idea never occurred to the folks at Wonderbra.





























EPIC isn't it?


----------



## Saul Silver (Aug 15, 2010)

Stunningly awful


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

awful but funny HAHAHHAH


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

That is a nice building you see it from a distance.


----------



## farodkhaledmossad (Oct 12, 2007)

As an imagineer I like it.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

IFeelShort said:


> Sadly, the same idea never occurred to the folks at Wonderbra.


Well, maybe the folks at Wonderbra have other plans...


----------



## farodkhaledmossad (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe ElCulo, maybe. LOL



elculo said:


> Well, maybe the folks at Wonderbra have other plans...


----------



## Trout7000 (Jun 25, 2011)

Architect Robert Venturi one said:

"There are two kinds of buildings: Ducks and decorated sheds."

This is clearly of the former category.


----------



## Manneken3000 (Nov 23, 2011)

its really horrible. uke:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I like it  Too bad it is so far away, otherwise i would visit it.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

ROFLMAO :hilarious


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I wish I had designed it.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Fortunately Newark isn't right on I-70 or more people would see this.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Loves it!!! Haha.


----------

